# !suche Bestimtes Plugin Für Diesen Effect.......



## drunkenmasterfu (25. August 2004)

Hallo
bin neu hier im Forum ich hätte da mal eine Frage an euch:
Ihr kennt doch sicherlich diesen effekt in dem das Bild so aussieht als ob ein filmband verrutscht wäre ( so das man an den seiten den schwarzen Rand mit den typischen Löcher erkennt...)

Nun ich bin schon die ganze zeit auf der suche nach einem Plugin (für AE oder Premiere Pro) dasdiesen effect simuliert...
Tut mir leid ich kann es  halt nicht besser erklären...



Video Beispiel:
einfach im real mediaplayer unter Datei--Öffnen eingeben....
http://stream.allhiphop.com/VID_Hold You DowncleanHI.ram

vieleicht weiss irgend jemand mit was für ein plugin/programm diese ''Filmband''effekte gemacht wurden...

währe über jede hielfe dankbar....antwort bitte an Bugi-one@web.de schicken....danke


----------



## Santiago (26. August 2004)

Hi!

Ein Plugin für diesen Effekt gibt es leider nicht(so weit ich weiß).
Hab diesen Effekt selber mal gebaut:
1. Filmstreifen in einem Grafikprogramm erstellen oder einscannen.
2. Die Bereiche in denen nachher die Filmsequenzen sein sollen transparent halten.
3.  Filmstreifen mit Filmsequenzen in ein Videoprogramm laden. Ich hab hierfür After Effects verwendet. 
4. Mit Bewegung den Filmstreifen ablaufen lassen und dazu die Filmsequenzen synchronisieren.
5. Noch ein Tipp: Damit das ganze realistischer wird hab ich beim wechsel der einzelnen Bilder Bewegungsunschärfe hinzugefügt.

Viel Arbeit, aber so ist das nunmal. Ich glaub ich bin an dem ganzen Ding bis es gut gekommen ist 3 Tage drangesessen. Es gibt übrigens ein Plugin, das dir so einen Filmstreifen erstellt.  Dreamsuite von Autofx. Ist aber schweineteuer. Wenn du das nur für den Filmstreifen brauchst, dann mal lieber selber!
http://www.autofx.com/dreamsuite2/ds2_Gallery.html
http://www.autofx.com/

Hoff du kannst damit was anfangen. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim basteln!


----------



## Chrisu (26. August 2004)

Moinsen,

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter:

Link 

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------

